# WTB a skid steer, help me decide.



## climbinghalfdom (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm new to homesteading. Don't have a house yet. Don't have a *road* yet. My wonderful wife wants to spend $10-$12 grand on the only skid steer we'll ever own. At that price it will be 5-10 years old, have 1-2 thousand hours.
What make and model would you recommend?
It's going to build a road that's a mile long, dig a foundation for a house, and shovel snow. It's going to plant trees, pound fence posts, and move lots and lots of gravel.
I'd like it to be a diesel engine.
Ok let me hear it. I am especially interested in hearing from people who have owned a skid steer from several companies. How do John Deer compare to Case? Bobcat to Husqvarna? What other companies are there?
Kevin in Idaho


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Good luck with your plans. Have you checked out the tractor vs. skid steer thread here?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I have always preferred the Gehl with T-handles over anything with foot pedals for bucket operations.
Case was a close second with its 2 task handles.
Mustang with its one big T-handle for movement and foot pedals for bucket was a nasty thing to operate for any length of time. Had to hunch up over the T-handle and made the back hurt.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've only used a rented *bob cat* my self and for the few hours I had it I got a lot of work done with it. was easy to change from the bucket to the back hoe attachment and to a front blade to push dirt with. I didn't find the control hard to use of remember what did what.

When we built the honey house county demanded 12 inch holes for 6x6 timbers. I hired a fellow that had an ad in the paper he could bore big holes.

This is what he brought. Bored 9 holes 12"x 54" deep in less than an hour.



















 Al


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had Gehl and Bobcat. Preferred the Gehl but they both worked and did the job. Go with the diesel. Most now have universal attachment capabilities. Get as big as you can afford unless you have height or width restrictions.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

New Holland, Gehl makes a good one and so does Deere (the older deere's are rebadged NewHolland) we have had Bobcat in the past and they earned their "bucking bobcat "title. depends a lot on what dealer you have near you and how good their service is.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Remember Bobcat has a new owner, a Korean company so the past may not reflect the future. The Canadian manufacturer of Thomas skidsteers went under financially in ~ 2012. I have owned a diesel 50HP one for 8 years, bought new for 12K that I am satisfied with. Most of the Thomas parts are common and can be bought or substituted from many sources. Get the simplest made machine you can find. I have worked on a Bobcat because the keypad for the starting failed. A simple switch and key would have avoided that issue. I have fixed the controls on other machines when their electrically controlled/wired button activated controls failed. IMO there was nothing wrong when the controls were totally hydraulic. Get the best tires that you can afford and remember that the tires will go flat unless they are filled or do not have air inside. The accessories are expensive. A trencher will be $4000+ and so will a rotary mower. A post pounder will cost about the same also. In my case just a few implements raised my 12K purchase to a 24K machine. In your situation with the work you have to do a tandem axle NON road worthy dump truck and a Cat 312 track hoe(excavator) would only cost slightly more and allow you to do a heck of a lot more work.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

fordson major said:


> New Holland, Gehl makes a good one and so does Deere (the older deere's are rebadged NewHolland) we have had Bobcat in the past and they earned their "bucking bobcat "title. depends a lot on what dealer you have near you and how good their service is.


 
John Deere had some serious problems with their skid steers a few years ago, hydrastates wouldn't stand up and cost more then the machine to replace.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

For that money and the jobs you listed, you'd be better off with a backhoe for now, then flip it later.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

DaleK said:


> For that money and the jobs you listed, you'd be better off with a backhoe for now, then flip it later.


Or a Tractor with back hoe attachment . You couldnt give me a skid steer unless it had tracks on it :grumble:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Only a few people would be satisfied with a skid steer. Mainly people loading or delivering bulk product. Topsoil or rock.....

I am looking for a small tractor or wheel loader that will run the same attachments.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I can see the benefits of a skid steer depending on whether the terrain on your property is suitable. Here, except for a limited area, a skid steer would be useless. Tractors are much more versatile on the hills and the wet areas when you need to extricate something that's stuck in the mud. Not to mention logging.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

climbinghalfdom said:


> It's going to build a road that's a mile long, dig a foundation for a house, and shovel snow. It's going to plant trees, pound fence posts, and move lots and lots of gravel.


No expert here, but I have farmed now for 30 years now, and did general construction for nearly 30 years, 

and have ran a skid loader some, have a tractor and good loader, a backhoe attachment, and some other attachments, a towable box blade, (speed mover), had a three point blade, 

there is a place for a skid steer, but I do not think there the universal tool you want, for small compact places I think there great, but I would hate to attempt to build a mile of road with one, 

or dig a foundation (unless it was digging a basement under a building).

with proper attachments the trees and the post holes or pounding are a good choice but a tractor with three point is good a well, and most likely lower cost attachments, 

(I do not know what kind of road or conditions you have, but I would think I would want a loader tractor and a speed mover for general road building, possibly a three point blade for pulling up some soil for ditches and bed build up).

foundation (not sure what that means) but if a stem wall, I would back hoe it, and basement I would hire it, (even ho I have a good back hoe attachment),

moving gravel a good loader tractor and speed mover, would be my choice, 

for very few of those chores would I prefer a skid loader for, 

the way they turn, the short coupled nature of the unit, I think limits them. but at the same time gives them some special abilities as well, 

the thing with the speed mover, is you can smooth some thing to table like level or smoothness if desired, 

(a farm type tractor is not the greatest for digging, most AG tractors or there loaders are not designed for dirt moving), commercial tractors are reinforced and the loaders are much heavier, normally, 

I would consider older, equipment, (lower cost) and more of it, then putting all my eggs in one basket (on one machine), 

I would want a good tractor and heavy loader, three point, a speed mover, Good post hole (most likely hydraulic) and hung on the loader, for posts and trees, if a lot of trees then a three point tree spade, 
possibly a undercarriage back hoe attachment, as well, 

for what you have listed, as your to do list, 

My two cents,


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Another vote here for a tractor with a backhoe attachment and loader.

You looked at attachment prices for a bobcat or similar? Much cheaper for tractor attachment as a whole.. 

A bobcat or skid steer isn't a good option for building roads. You can get a lot better three point attachments for a tractor for a lot better price for building roads.. 

For footings and trenches, the backhoe attachment for them is a REAL hefty price. you can find decent used ones for a tractor at reasonable prices.. or even new they are cheaper than they are for a skid steer..


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Having used both for farm work the backhoe w/loader wins over a skid steer.

The skid steer I am sure is nice for tight working conditions but otherwise is a pain the backside IMO

My boss uses the front loader bucket to push wood posts into the ground. The skid steer doesn't have enough weight to do it as easily.


----------



## climbinghalfdom (Dec 10, 2013)

OK folks you have spoken, and I have listened.
I've used a skid steer before, and I enjoyed driving it. That was the frame of reference I was working with.
Based on what I'm hearing, I need a tractor.
I'm off to look at Tractor Recommendation threads.
Anyone have a recomendation of make and Model of a Good OLD cheap tractor?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

climbinghalfdom said:


> OK folks you have spoken, and I have listened.
> I've used a skid steer before, and I enjoyed driving it. That was the frame of reference I was working with.
> Based on what I'm hearing, I need a tractor.
> I'm off to look at Tractor Recommendation threads.
> Anyone have a recomendation of make and Model of a Good OLD cheap tractor?


 ...............one distinction you should be aware of , most medium size farm tractors up to about 70hp or so , usually have one hydraulic pump located within the body that provides pressure for all hydraulic items on the tractor , FE loader , 3pt. lift , power steering , etc . this really slows the work down unless you install a dedicated hydraulic pump for the FE loader ! 
...............Small commercial tractors , Ford 340A,B , 445 , 545 , etc have extra strong frames as well as heavy duty FE loaders . Their FE loaders as well as box blades are designed for heavy duty work scenerio's . , fordy


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I am the other side of the coin, have an industrial loader tractor, backhoe and a skidsteer, leveling fill or gravel I leave the FEL and TLB at home and take the skidsteer. foundations I leave to a hyhoe but backfilling the skidsteer. only thing better would be a small dozer. you can get a three point hitch adapter plate, I made ours before they were commercially available and you can get a hydraulic pto that runs 540rpm and allows you to run MOST three point hitch equipment some with a little modification


----------



## evan (Dec 24, 2013)

If you could only have one machine for doing the work you are talking I would pick a skid steer. I have run just about everything under the sun and the one I would pick (also the one I use daily) is an 1845c. They are relatively inexpensive and very simple.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I second the ford industrial tractors. Or a smaller case loader backhoe . What you are looking to do would be very hard on a skiddy. I have s nh 553 for the farm. Trying to do much digging in very rocky ground eats tires and taxes the machine. For what your looking to spend by a backhoe and flip it when your done. Then get a skiddy. Lx series new Hollands will fit you needs fine. Very stable and low center of gravity. I've worked on case and nh. Hands down nh are the easiest to work on. All machine use out source pumps and motors.
Bob


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

There is an attachment I've seen advertized for a skid steer that pulls up small trees from the ground and has a means to take them to a brush pile. That would be most helpful to me . I believe I could do that all day here and enjoy myself doing it.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Just to add my $0.02 here. I have both a skid steer and a tlb. The TLB is very versatile however, there are some things the skid steer will run circles around a tractor at. 
Also there are times when a loader or backhoe on a tractor are a PITA. For example, I had an AC tractor with a loader on it that was also used for brush hogging pastures. One thing that would require lots of care to not connect the fence posts with the loader in front or the brush hog in the back. In this case a tractor with no loader was a much better option. Some newer tractors come with loaders that are "supposed to be" quick attach and the whole frame can be removed. However, talk to the dealer on that. Most will tell you the loader is not as easy to reconnect as the marketing people will make it out to be. Older tractors did not offer this option.
Right now we are in the deep freeze here and we need to plow snow from time to time. That can be accomplished with a tractor and it will get the job done but, it can be accomplished in half the time with a skid steer. There is no stopping to shift gears with the skid steer or backing up to turn around. They can turn around within there own space radius and go the other way much faster than a tractor. 
Now if you are talking about pulling or mowing, the tractor wins hands down. Skid steers are not much good in the mud either unless you have tracks on them to spread the weight out. 

My point is that each machine was designed for different tasks and they have areas they shine in and areas they fall behind in. You might want to consider renting or leasing one for a summer to help you accomplish your jobs before you buy either.Good luck.


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a New Holland LX565 skid loader and LOVE it. Paid $11,000 for it about 5 years ago, and it had about 1800 hrs. on it. However, there are limitations. It won't dig (it scraps). It has low ground clearance (gets stuck if the ground is soft) (scrapes sod off if the lawn is not perfectly level). The short turning radius can really chew up your lawn. You may not have a lawn now, but if you use it for landscaping in 10 years, you'll have to be really careful. Having said all this, it's a great toll, but like farming handy man said, there is no perfect tool. I did a lot of research when I bought mine, and deceded on New Holland because: it consistantly was favored over all the other brands by contractors (except Caterpiller). Almost all the contractors/landscapers in my neck of the woods use New Holland. The only consistant complaint I heard about them was that they were nosier than the others, but I wear hearing protection anyway, so I didn't care. Most (all?) skid loaders have universal, quick interchanging attachments, so you can buy a wide assortment of tools for it. I have a normal size bucket with a detatchable tooth bar for digging/scraping, a large bucket for snow removal, moving dirt, gravel, etc., and forks for moving misc. equipment and pallets of stuff. My neighbor's Ford tractor is more versatile, sits higher, doesn't chew up his yard, but he still uses my skid loader for moving a lot of material when needed. 

I don't have a back hoe, but if you're building a road and a house, I'd consider looking at one of them or something with a better digging capacity. The ideal situation might be to team up with someone that has one kind of equipment, you get another, and you help each other out. What ever you decide, make sure that you talk to people that have used the type of equipment that you're looking out. If you can rent it for a day or so, even better! Sorry this is so long, but there's one more thing I want to say: Your wife IS wonderful to let you make this major investment! Keep her happy! Curt


----------

